# ice fishing this winter



## icefreak (Oct 13, 2009)

so i just moved up to fargo. i love ice fishing but i have no idea where to go around here. any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tons of great lakes around the DL area for ice fishing. Crappies, walleye, panfish in particular. Visit the DNR at dnr.state.mn.us and use the lake finder tool for lakes in Clay and Becker counties to find out more!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Don't have to jump the border either for great ice-fishing, you can stay on the NoDak side too. Lots of places within 30 miles of Fargo for ice-fishing. Take a look at the ice-fishing thread.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Try 20 min in the vicinity of Fargo on the Red, and your on walleye.

Once the ice is safe to test, depending on the year between Thanksgiving and closer to X-mass, the walleye fishing can be very good right here in the FM area.

It's a river, so extra precautions is wise. Test the ice with a ice-bar and test it as you go, do not assume anything...be sure to test the ice, it is wise to fish with a buddy. There are some well know community holes, but opt to find your own "Hot Spots", there is a lot of good river to fish that seldom gets fished on the ice.

Pack out what you pack in, do not litter, access is often limited and landowner relations is key, so be a good sportsman and respect others and the river...clean up after yourself. Most loss of access issues on the Red have sprung up from slobs disrespecting land owners and areas get shut down. Do not leave fish on the ice, if you do not want that species...let it go unharmed. If you see others being slobs, encourage them to adjust there habits, or clean up after them, or you will very likely also loose the right to fish there as well. As sportswomen and sportswomen we should easily be able to police ourselves.

If you wish some tips on local river fishing, drop in at Gander Mountain and ask for Ed in fishing, I will be happy to help you out. I'll get you rolling on what to look for, and what to look out for, and what is productive.

Above all..be safe and be a good representative of the sport in the field.

Watch for some ice-fishing seminars in November and December at the Fargo Gander Mountain offered by myself and from some well known Pro Staff anglers in the fishing industry. They should prove helpful and informative to all whom attend.

We will release the info on this in the weeks ahead, some great ice angling seminars ahead for sure.


----------

